# wee joke for ye'se



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

President Obama is visiting a Glasgow hospital.
He enters a ward full of patients with no obvious signs of injury.
He greets one,
the patient replies,

Fair fa your honest sonsie face,
great chieftain o' the puddin race,
aboon them a ye take yer place,
painch tripe or thairm,
as langs ma airm.

Obama is confused, he grins and moves on to the next patient,
the next patient responds,

Some hae meat and canna eat,
and some wad eat that want it,
but we hae meat and we can eat, 
so let the lord be thankit.

Even more confused, his grin is now rictus like,the president moves to the next patient who begins to chant,

Wee sleekit, cowerin, timerous beastie,
oh the panic in thy breastie,
thou needna start awa sae hastie,
wi bickerin brattle.

Now seriously troubled, Obama turns to the accompanying doctor and asks,"is this a phyciatric ward?"









And the doctor says, "no, this is the serious burns unit"

Ok, ok, I ll get my coat, think I'll head for Limerick.
seamus.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Not seen you on here for a week or two seamus. Are you OK, or just 'recharging batteries'?


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> Not seen you on here for a week or two seamus. Are you OK, or just 'recharging batteries'?[/quote
> I'm doing ok Jimmy,all the better for you asking.
> Been keeping my head down, doesen't work sometimes  yer damned if ye do etc, but I'll rise above it mate.
> seamus.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How do you become a poet?



Stand in front of the fire till your rabbie burns.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Loved it Seamus :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Off to my first Burns'supper tonight. 
oh the shame of it, in England    

And me coming from a village the Bard lived in for a time.


Sue


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

suedew said:


> Loved it Seamus :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Off to my first Burns'supper tonight.
> oh the shame of it, in England
> ...


Thanks Sue, where was the village? Dumfrieshire?
seamus.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I couldna understand a bloomin word of it seamusog.
th evillage he was born in was Alloway in Ayrshire.

Off to Limerick are you
Well here is one to take with you.  


There was a young Scotsman called Andy, 

Who knocked over his bottle of Shandy. 

He lifted his kilt, 

To wipe up what he spilt, 

and the barmaid said "Blimey!, that's handy" 



Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Even google are making a contribution to the celebratios.


Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Seamus ,no not Dumfries.
The Reverend Dr Lawrie, minister of our parish church was a great friend of Burns, who stayed at the manse on occasions.
Loudoun Manse.

Will let you google and find the place yourself.

Got to be carefull my sister still lives there :lol: :lol: 


Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

had a great night at the Burns' supper.    

However, corrected someones pronunciation and ended up reading the poem myself.

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Sue.


P.S. help yourself to whisky and honesty box  I hate the stuff


----------

